# Paint Flaking Warranty Support



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Can you give us a better angle to show that's a 17 CRUZE? Very suspicious, looks like Melanoma


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard!:welcome:

Every time you go to the dealer about this make sure they document it and get a copy of the paper work. If they continue to refuse, I suggest you clean off that rust spot with some 80, then 120, then say 220 wet paper , spot prime it with rust reformer or some other primer and color coat it with some blue that is close enough for now. A few sheets of sand paper and two cans of Rustoleum shouldn't run you more than $12.00 and is way better than a huge rust hole in your rocker.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Unfortunately that'll be a tough sell to GM since you waited so long to report the defect. Good Luck.


----------



## gmfugitt (Mar 12, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Can you give us a better angle to show that's a 17 CRUZE? Very suspicious, looks like Melanoma


See below for pic.


----------



## gmfugitt (Mar 12, 2019)

I have the documents when I brought it up to the dealer. I was thinking of sanding, priming, and using the stuff for bedliners for added durability. I am thinking if I tape it off into a rectangle it won’t look bad. I was hopping GM would fix it considering it has a 3 year sheetmetal corrosion warranty.



Blasirl said:


> Welcome aboard!<img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/welcome.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Welcome" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Every time you go to the dealer about this make sure they document it and get a copy of the paper work. If they continue to refuse, I suggest you clean off that rust spot with some 80, then 120, then say 220 wet paper , spot prime it with rest reformer or some other primer and color coat it with some blue that is close enough for now. A few sheets of sand paper and two cans of Rustoleum shouldn't run you more than $12.00 and is way better than a huge rust hole in your rocker.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## gmfugitt (Mar 12, 2019)

I ended up painting the door myself. I sanded and painted with a spray paint that was close in color. The metal was already pitted a little. The color doesn’t match but the area is hidden unless the door is open.


----------



## DePixel8 (Mar 27, 2019)

I would say your repair looks pretty **** good! I have some issues with mine coming off. Winter months I was washing my car like once a week (I live in NY and we love our salt too much on the roads.) I noticed some paint coming off on the front bumper. I ordered some ACDelco repair paint to touch it up for now until June when my cousin starts my paint repairs. 

I figured out my paint color based on appearance since there is only one "tan/gold". I couldn't find my paint code on the door jam.


----------

